# morytátek



## Mišo

*Ocelárna - Omezená suverenita*
Karel Kryl spieva:

8. Za tenhleten *morytátek* mravokárný
zašijou tě ňákej pátek do cvokárny,
[: naučí tě vyškolená autorita,
kterak chutná omezená suverenita. :]

_Tipujem "kázeň"._


----------



## texpert

Kryl je svébytný úkaz, pro jehož doslovné vnímání potřebuje i našinec různé pomůcky. Slovnik-cizich-slov.abz.cz v tomto případě říká "*morytát - hrůzostrašná historika*".


----------



## tlumic

... a Rejzkův Etymologický slovník praví o morytátu: "jarmareční písnička o vraždě".
Má být významově příbuzný buď s "kázáním o morálce" z latinského "moritas", nebo s "mordem" ("vražda") z německého "mordtat". "Mordtat" je prý původu starého, indoevropského a je příbuzné i s českým "mrtvý".


----------



## winpoj

Pokud tomu dobře rozumím, tak slovy "morytátek mravokárný" ta písnička odkazuje sama na sebe.


----------



## texpert

Syntézou uvedeného docházíme k _jarmarečnímu kázání hrůzostrašnému o morálce vraždy v písni mravokárné_. Taková menší redundance.


----------

